# £2.00 Off any order over £5.00



## NudeCoffee

Special offer at the moment guys just for you people on coffee forums - £2.00 off any order over £5.00 at the checkout by putting in the code 'coffeeforums' in the relevant field.

Lots of new things on the website so have a good look around - any questions please ask.

Loving business at the moment its going from strength to strength

*Code: coffeeforums*

NUDE


----------



## Glenn

Thanks Nude

Great to see our members being rewarded with discounts


----------



## coffeechap

Perhaps I am being a little pedantic here but noticed on your web page that you have copied a lot of rave coffee descriptions of their coffee, could you have come up with your own ideas?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Duplicate content is really bad for your SEO too.


----------



## glevum

A tad expensive for me even with the discount, (£28 for espresso blend - 1KG) or is that London prices?


----------



## CallumT

SQM and workshop both cheaper by the kg - being honest £15 per kilo should be pretty much top drawer in terms of wholesale (accept for reallllly rare crops) - add on the retail and I wouldn't want to see any roaster charge over 25£ for a kilo bag.

Don't get me started on retail and espresso coffee. One of the niggles that still disappoints me


----------



## glevum

I tend to keep to good value, local west country roasters....yarp!


----------



## NudeCoffee

coffeechap said:


> Perhaps I am being a little pedantic here but noticed on your web page that you have copied a lot of rave coffee descriptions of their coffee, could you have come up with your own ideas?


i'd be surprised if that was the case because i've honestly not looked at their website when putting the site together. I use Rave a lot and the one thing I always say is that there could be more information on their website. I am trying to update it at the moment to add more, for example see our peruvian and bolivian pages - where its a lot more detailed.

The ones that i have been updating are now the bestsellers.

P.s. whoever said about the prices above has the wrong site lol - http://www.nudecoffee.co.uk

Thanks again

NUDE


----------



## NudeCoffee

glevum said:


> A tad expensive for me even with the discount, (£28 for espresso blend - 1KG) or is that London prices?


please see my post above









you are looking at 18 quid less the discount http://www.nudecoffee.co.uk/home/espresso-no-17-coffee-beans.html#/grind-whole_bean/weight-500g


----------



## michaelg

coffeechap said:


> Perhaps I am being a little pedantic here but noticed on your web page that you have copied a lot of rave coffee descriptions of their coffee, could you have come up with your own ideas?


Example here:

Rave's Italian Job:

"Raves take on the 'Continental Blend'. We Roast this blend just a hint darker than our usual style and added a splash of high quality Robusta. The result is a coffee that punches through milk and delivers a welcomed kick of caffeine!"

Nude's Italian Roast:

"This coffee is our take on the continental blend. We've roasted it a little bit darker then our usual style, and added an extra large helping of some very special arabica beans. This coffee won't blow your socks off but you better pull them up just in case!"

Quite a lot of similarity there for me.


----------



## glevum

Really confusing... type in nude coffee into google and up comes nude espresso website. Will wait till payday and give it a go...cheers ..alot cheaper than nude espresso.


----------



## coffeechap

hardly original "Nudecoffee" should really check your stuff before you make statements like you have not copied it, it is clearly a lift from work done by another roaster, your name is pretty colose to another well established roaster as well, still perhaps I am reading too much into it..


----------



## jeebsy

I raised the name issue before, given the London roaster are pretty established I think it was a poor choice at best. Look at the issue Glevum had trying to find the right site, never mind any passing off issues.


----------



## NudeCoffee

It really is just a name though. We are based in Hull they are based in London - another example is 'real coffee' if you type in google there's 4 companies with very similar names. These are therealcoffee co, real coffee.co.uk, coffee real, real coffee.com - there's a lack of names. In relation to the comments above about the description - it will be changed immediately, I hadn't realised it was so similar especially because it's so short as well. We've been doing a lot of work to those pages recently including hiring some one to write them for us.


----------



## ronsil

To quote a much overused phrase its just not very professional


----------



## Geordie Boy

glevum said:


> Really confusing... type in nude coffee into google and up comes nude espresso website.


I don't advise looking at what comes up in Google images... not at work anyway









Seriously though, Google will probably be one of the main ways people will find your site if they just know your name, therefore the top search results pointing to a competitors site isn't beneficial to you


----------



## jeebsy

NudeCoffee said:


> It really is just a name though. We are based in Hull they are based in London


Not really a valid justification, especially given how e-commerce makes location an irrelevance. It wouldn't be appropriate for someone in England to manufacturing cars and market them under the name of Renault on the basis its just a name and the original company are based somewhere else. You should establish your own brand, not piggy back on someone else's.


----------



## aaronb

Have to say I looked at your site to see if you were the London based roaster, and wondered why you chose that name when you weren't.

Sorry and no disrespect meant, It's just what I thought at the time.


----------



## oracleoftruth

Thanks for offering a discount! Really good to give members a little extra.

Doesn't seem to Work for me though. Getting this error: There is 1 error

This voucher does not exists.

Ordered anyway as it's still good price and I got a discount for signing up to your newsletter.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dylan

Now now folks,

The guy is giving us a discount and taking on board comments about his/her site and changing it for the better, lets not be too harsh. It's easy enough to check out the competition when you are building your site and then not realise the description you are writing up is in your head because you already read it somewhere else. So long as no one is intentionally trying to steal business from another roaster by deception then its just a mistake, one they are correcting.

Thanks for the discount at NC by the way


----------



## Yes Row

No sure he asked feedback on his company name in return for the discount?

Anyway the discount is a kind offer , thanks


----------



## Geordie Boy

I have to agree, it's a very generous offer from a company that supports the forum. I see that your website has improved vastly in appearance from the last time I looked also


----------



## shinsplint

Code not working for me neither.


----------



## NudeCoffee

code should be working now. sorry for any confusion! To clarify you have to spend £5.00 or more, and the code is coffeeforum


----------



## oracleoftruth

The nudecoffee.co.uk website appears to be gone/offline...


----------



## aaronb

How odd, so does the twitter and facebook in his signature.


----------



## aaronb

aaronb said:


> How odd, so does the twitter and facebook in his signature.


I think they may have changed their name, and possibly relocated to France*

http://www.hypecoffee.com

*More likely just need to update the template, but if they are trying to get the French off their dark roast then power to them!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Strange ....... where they go ? anyone get any coffee of them?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine

Maybe 'Nude Espresso' got wind?


----------



## jeebsy

Wonder if the actual Nude had anything to do with it.


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Wonder if the actual Nude had anything to do with it.


You might be right there Taggart...


----------



## jeebsy

Can't say he wasn't warned...by a lot of us....every time he came on here


----------



## Mrboots2u

Did anyone actually place an order > if so have they received it >


----------



## Spazbarista

Maybe a simple name change to 'Nudist Coffee' would overcome any objection from Nude espresso.

He might also inadvertantly pick up some unexpected trade from middle-aged Germans with exceptionally hairy beavers.


----------



## Glenn

Website seems to be down. No reply to Ping.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Twitter account has been renamed to @hype_coffee so looks like a name change as suggested earlier


----------



## glevum

That was a quick relocation from hull to des Champs Elysées


----------



## Glenn

Facebook also changed to Hype Coffee

An email has been fired off to seek answers

Were any members left without coffee after ordering?

I would like to know please.

Please PM me


----------



## jeebsy

It's not very helpful but I thought the guy was a bit of a plonker tbh.


----------



## Mrboots2u

glevum said:


> That was a quick relocation from hull to des Champs Elysées


Given the choice though you would , wouldn't you ......


----------



## Daren

smokeybarn said:


> Maybe 'Nude Espresso' got wind?





jeebsy said:


> Wonder if the actual Nude had anything to do with it.


The schoolboy in me has to resist commenting on both of these posts


----------



## oracleoftruth

I ordered and received some very nice beans!

Took a bit longer than I would have liked but happy with the price and the quality.

He offered us a discount and does good coffee in an area without an abundance of quality roasters so I wish him all the best.

I may order some hype coffee...


----------



## Charliej

I'm pretty sure, the hype coffee site is just his old site with some alterations, yet if you click on the link for "our shops" it comes up with an embedded Google Maps map of Florida just above the Florida Keys, and an address on the Champs Elysee sounds extremely dodgy to me, a bit like an address for him on Bond St or Regent St would be, looks like some sort of fakery to get round the e-commerce laws about having an address on your website.


----------



## Spazbarista

I'm sure he'll pitch up here and explain what has gone on.

The guy's just trying to make a living like the rest of us. Nobody has said they've been ripped off, so maybe let's give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Geordie Boy

I agree, the website just looks like work in progress from a base template (the contact us e-mail address and tel no being good examples)


----------



## Dylan

I don't think there is a whole lot of money to be made with a dodgy coffee site, if you wanted to rip people off you would sell something with a bigger target market.


----------



## Charliej

If it were me I wouldn't want to go live with an unfinished website. It wouldn't have taken much work to replace the old name with the new and just reuse his old pages.


----------



## Walter Sobchak

He's definitely pulled a few customers pants down then....


----------



## oracleoftruth

I agree the Site should have had the 2 minutes needed to have accurate address and that name change was predictable.

Let's remember though that this is someone trying to get a business going doing something we appreciate. He also gave us all a discount and the beans I ordered turned up and were pretty good.

Mistakes, yeah but let's not judge too harshly. I'm sure some of the other retailers made some howlers when they first started up.

Let he who has never pulled a sour one grind the first bean. ...Or something...


----------



## NudeCoffee

No malace was intended, and I have posted all orders that have been made via the website. Thank you Oracle for your kind words (i hope you enjoyed your coffee). The previous URL was bought up by one of the larger companies - an offer that was too good to be refused. Apologies, for any trouble caused. May I ask the Mod to delete my account please, also i will settle your account Glenn, thanks.


----------



## Daren

That's the end of that then!?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Daren said:


> That's the end of that then!?


I think so....as coffee journeys go it was quite a short quick one.

He got into Coffee in November and started roasting beans.

Was still drinking pre ground in December (Fudge gate) and shut up shop in Feb.

Wonder if the Jan was the grinding period?









Oh well ....hope it all worked for him and everyone. Best of luck on your new nude venture.


----------



## aaronb

NudeCoffee said:


> No malace was intended, and I have posted all orders that have been made via the website. Thank you Oracle for your kind words (i hope you enjoyed your coffee). The previous URL was bought up by one of the larger companies - an offer that was too good to be refused. Apologies, for any trouble caused. May I ask the Mod to delete my account please, also i will settle your account Glenn, thanks.


So you aren't trading as Hype Coffee?

Either way good luck in the future.


----------



## andyt23

It does look like they are now Hype - there's even a photo on Hype's Facebook page that has a 'Nude' label on the jar, plus the french address. odd email address, [email protected]?

Fair enough to change, but why not tell us? We thought they might change their name... and what about future business from us, their key market?

Not sure I believe the Hype.... I'm out.


----------



## jeebsy

urbanbumpkin said:


> Was still drinking pre ground in December (Fudge gate) and shut up shop in Feb.


Hope he eventually managed to get the fudge flavour off his burrs


----------



## Geordie Boy

andyt23 said:


> Fair enough to change, but why not tell us? We thought they might change their name... and what about future business from us, their key market?


Depends on whether there's any other terms placed on them by the buyer of the site as part of the sale. He simply might not be allowed to tell us


----------



## andyt23

Geordie Boy said:


> Depends on whether there's any other terms placed on them by the buyer of the site as part of the sale. He simply might not be allowed to tell us


I suppose some confusion could arise if he announced to the world that Nude coffee (in all its forms) had change it's name.

Suddenly that sounds very reasonable.

Could he not have simply changed his handle on here to Hype though and kept going, the same as he has done on Facebook?

(sorry, I am totally ignorant of how these things work)


----------



## aaronb

Well yes thats what I'm thinking, he kept the old facebook and twitter posts, presumably you have to say something to your old customers wholesale and private?


----------



## oracleoftruth

I think he has changed business to hype but has decided to step away from the forum. His espresso blend 17 was good and i've enjoyed it quite a bit over last week. Prices are good too. Pretty slow delivery but perhaps that'll improve over time.


----------

